# Shop Vac (14 gal) vs RIDGID vac (12.5) gal



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a 14 gallon wet/dry *Shop Vac* from Lowes for $90.










But after I got home I spotted a 12.5 gallon *RIDGID* wet/dry vacuum from HD for the same price.










The RIDGID offering has a 160 mph blowing port on it and it's a bit more compact for the small shop space I have. It also has attachments, but not as many as the Shop Vac.

I'm considering returning the Shop Vac and getting the RIDGID instead.

Does anyone have opinions about either one of these items?


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

i don't have experience with either model/make, but I can tell you I use the blower attachment on my Craftsman all the time.... everything from blowing out the dog hair, dust, sawdust, out of my garage/shop, to cleaning up the driveway, to drying the Harley after it has a bath. If it were to die tomorrow, I'd buy another.

As far as attachments go, in the three vac's I've had, I always considered attachments as part of the value of the purchase. but looking back, I usually only use the extension tubes. I might use the brush if doing the car. The blower/vac I have now had a concentrator nozzle to focus the "blow", and I use that when blowing. I don't know, I suppose it depends on your intended use as to how valuable the attachments are.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

I've read one user review of the Ridgid on Amazon.com from a guy who said he ran his 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, and that the motors were burning up after a few weeks. He kept replacing them under the Lifetime Warranty but finally said "Forget It!" and bought something else.

I don't plan to run my vac *that* much, but I don't know whether this criticism is reasonable or not.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

8hr days 5 days a week of constant run time is not reasonable for ANY shop vac. That guy needed a true dust collector for that kind of duty...

I have the gray tank version of that vac. The only issue I have with it is the inability to use pre filter bags. It's been a workhorse, and has done everything reasonable I have asked of it... And even quite a few unreasonable things... (30' of tubing, another 15' of ribbed hose to get out to the car to vacum it out without dragging the vac behind me...)

I have owned several Shop Vac branded vacs over the years, the fit and finish on the Ridgid is MUCH better IMHO... I replaced a Shop Vac Hangup with my current Ridgid, the Shop vac was MUCH louder, and didn't have even a fraction of the suction...

Of course you *could* get an Oneida Cobra Cyclone... That is a sweet unit with plenty of air flow and vacuum.


----------



## Garibaldi (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the 14 gallon Rigid (WD1450) and it's a great shop vac. The blower is very strong even without the concentrator, and if you aren't careful, you'll suck the cat in if it's nearby when you're vacuuming. It's also much more highly rated by Consumer Reports. One thing I've always hated about shop vacs is that they spray out fine particulate - the size that actually sticks in your lungs. Most consumer vacuums now use HEPA filters to control this, but shop vacs are only starting to get a clue. Wood dust is toxic, some species more than others. CR rated the WD1450 as Excellent on emissions, even without the HEPA filter. Wet sucking and dry sucking we also Excellent. The smaller WD1250 (they tested the WD1245) you're looking at was Poor on emissions but still Excellent at sucking and the Shop Vacs were only Good on sucking but Very Good on emissions. The Rigid is also very quiet, and overall, a much better deal even though it costs a little more.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Garibaldi said:


> I have the 14 gallon Rigid (WD1450) and it's a great shop vac. The blower is very strong even without the concentrator, and if you aren't careful, you'll suck the cat in if it's nearby when you're vacuuming. It's also much more highly rated by Consumer Reports. One thing I've always hated about shop vacs is that they spray out fine particulate - the size that actually sticks in your lungs. Most consumer vacuums now use HEPA filters to control this, but shop vacs are only starting to get a clue. Wood dust is toxic, some species more than others. CR rated the WD1450 as Excellent on emissions, even without the HEPA filter. Wet sucking and dry sucking we also Excellent. The smaller WD1250 (they tested the WD1245) you're looking at was Poor on emissions but still Excellent at sucking and the Shop Vacs were only Good on sucking but Very Good on emissions. The Rigid is also very quiet, and overall, a much better deal even though it costs a little more.


I have the WD1250, and I think I got lucky, or a fluke, but there was a Ridgid HEPA filter in the box with mine... Nice Washable element filter. Couldn't ask for better...


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Armchair Bronco said:


> I just bought a 14 gallon wet/dry *Shop Vac* from Lowes for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the ridgid vac and while I canot honestly compare it to anything else, I can say that it has worked well for me thus far


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I have the Rigid. Makes keeping the floor clean a lot easier than sweeping. Excellent suction. But as with any shop vac, you gotta keep that filter clean. I clean mine after EVERY use. Just take it, knock the heavy dust off and blow it out.

RLH


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the 9 gallon Ridgid, it works great. Fills up too fast but there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm starting to see a trend here.

OK. Follow up question. I'm trying to do double-duty with this shop vac (which I'm sure will end up being a RIDGID). I'm planning to attach it to my new Delta 36-979 10" contractor's table saw. There's a 4" diameter port below the blade and I was thinking of hooking up a 4"-to-2.5" adapter to this (from Jet via Amazon.com) and then using the RIDGID shop vac as a hybrid dust collector.

I know this isn't the "proper" way to do this, but I just don't have the room or money (at least right now) for a dedicated dust collector.

So, would you guys recommend any particular model of the RIDGID shop vac for this scenario? I want the smallest size I can get away with, but I'd use at least the 12.5 gallon capacity.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Armchair Bronco said:


> I'm starting to see a trend here.
> 
> OK. Follow up question. I'm trying to do double-duty with this shop vac (which I'm sure will end up being a RIDGID). I'm planning to attach it to my new Delta 36-979 10" contractor's table saw. There's a 4" diameter port below the blade and I was thinking of hooking up a 4"-to-2.5" adapter to this (from Jet via Amazon.com) and then using the RIDGID shop vac as a hybrid dust collector.
> 
> ...


I have the 16 gallon model and i use it this way as the budget wont allow for a DC system right now. However I would not put a 4 to 2.5 reducer right at the machine. Attach 4 inch hose to your machine with a hose clip and then make the run to the VAC and then do a reducer from 4 to 2.5 inches just before the VAC. if you do it the other way you are going to get clogs at the machine.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Tom5151 said:


> I have the 16 gallon model and i use it this way as the budget wont allow for a DC system right now. However I would not put a 4 to 2.5 reducer right at the machine. Attach 4 inch hose to your machine with a hose clip and then make the run to the VAC and then do a reducer from 4 to 2.5 inches just before the VAC. if you do it the other way you are going to get clogs at the machine.


Great tip! Thanks for the feedback.

I haven't been able to find any reducers at either Lowes or HD, but I do see them online, and they're only a few dollars. Is this something (along with the hose clip) that I'll have to order online? I'm assuming that HD or Lowes ought to carry lots of 4" diameter hose.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Armchair Bronco said:


> Great tip! Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any reducers at either Lowes or HD, but I do see them online, and they're only a few dollars. Is this someone (along with the hose clip) that I'll have to order online? I'm assuming that HD or Lowes ought to carry lots of 4" diameter hose.


I had zero luck finding hose, reducers and clips at HD even though that's where i bought the vac.

I ended up getting what I needed from Peachtree Woodworking and from Rockler, both online.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16965
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16965
http://www.ptreeusa.com/dusthose.htm
http://www.ptreeusa.com/dusthoseclamps.htm


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't worry about Tank capacity. Get a galvanized trash can, and a couple of 2.5" dust collector fittings from Peachtree and build a Thien Cyclone separator lid. http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=137.0.

You gain the capacity of the trash can, and go a LONG way toward keeping your vac filter clean...

I can fill the 20 gallon 3 - 4 X before I have to clean my filter...

Go to Amazon and grab those Jet reducers as well... Not sure I agree about the drop causing clogs at the table saw. I reduced right at my belly pan on mine with no problems... My biggest DC problem is above the table saw top since I use a ZCTP most of the time.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

i use a 4" to 2.5" reducer right at the saw to my shop vac... i've never had any clogging issues. Only issue I have is the filter clogging, which will happen no matter where you do the reduction.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Wood4Fun said:


> i use a 4" to 2.5" reducer right at the saw to my shop vac... i've never had any clogging issues. Only issue I have is the filter clogging, which will happen no matter where you do the reduction.


I may try this first, since this doesn't require buying any 4" diameter hose. Then, if I notice any clogging, I'll swap things around and do the reduction at the vacuum end.

Here's the search string I used on Amazon. It also includes some "related" items like the hose clip.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Armchair,
I have the Ridgids in a 9 gallon and two in the 12 gallon size. Day after Thanksgiving sale at home depot. The first 12 gallon was $27. The next year the second 12 gallon was $29. I thought they were ripping me until I found out it included an extra filter in the box. I still have another 12 gallon in the box. This past year they had the 9 gallon on special for $25. I also have a Sears 16 gallon, which is pretty close to the same as the comparable size ridgid. They all work well, filters are pretty much interchangeable, easy to clean. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

